# Chicken as a trigger food



## adrian wium albertyn (May 8, 2000)

Anyone in the same category?If so what other foods trigger your IBS.


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Man, a beef sensative person, and a chicken sensative person all in the same day. I DO feel sorry for you two. If there is anything I love as much as beef, it is chicken. I guess it is a GOOD thing that meat is not a trigger food for me, because I would willingly hurt to eat it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2000)

Beef, pork, eggs, and diary for me. Chicken and fish are the only things that keeps me from going pure vega.


----------



## stacey5971 (Nov 1, 2000)

chicken fingers do me in. i can eat baked or grilled chicken though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2000)

Forgot to mention, fried foods are BAD. Chicken, fries, fish, whatever, if it's fried, you're probably best off staying away from it, whatever your trigger foods are.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Adrian, what foods can you eat that are safe in your diet?------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

STACY:Chickens everywhere sigh in relief that you do not want, you cannot deign to eat their fingers.MNL


----------



## adrian wium albertyn (May 8, 2000)

Eric,i am not on a diet.I am trying to ascertain why chicken is giving me so much grief and are there any other trigger foods that i am unable to pin down.i.e.if somebody could advise me their trigger foods besides chicken.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Adrian, sorry I meant what foods are safe for you to eat. That can help with the diet picture.Trigger foods in IBS are totally individual.Unless you were intolerant or allergic to them they have different reasons for bothering a person. Chemical makeups of foods for instance high fat bother people for the most part. Sorbitol and fructose can do this, some spices like black pepper can do this. Gas producing vegatables. If you ate chicken with pepper for instance that might be a problem for you so it is very hard for us to define this individually. A good route might be to see a dietian to help as well as a food diary to track what is really doing what.There are other factors invovled as well.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2000)

Fried chicken fingers seem to get me, too, during one of my flare-ups, but hot buffalo chicken wings do not. Weird...maybe it is something in the batter or the oil used to fry them...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2000)

What about chicken can cause symptoms? Does it cause gas and D? I'm cutting back my diet to find triggers and was hoping chicken was safe. If you can't eat chicken or beef and no carbs, are we all just slowly starving ourselves? This sucks.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

ive never heard of chicken as a trigger food.what reaction does it trigger and why do you think it's a trigger? It's possible that the chicken you get from a particular store came from a farm that uses a certain type of feed or insecticide?tom


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I've been wondering for a long while if chicken's a major culprit. I'm not sure it is. I think it's more what's ON the chicken, as in grease and garlic, etc. The toughest part about food isolation to determine intolerances is I have to break down into detailed parts, to even the herbs used.


----------



## Stay Strong (Nov 22, 1999)

I live on chicken. It's important to know that Dark meat and the skin are what contain the most fat causing a reaction to most of us IBSer's. I would try a plain chicken breast grilled with no bread crumbs, oil, skin etc. Buy a george forman type grill. It's the best investment I ever made. Boiled shrimp with eggless pasta is another good low fat dish. Just some suggestions


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I eat roasted skinless chicken breast every day and have for years as my only source of complete protein. Dark meat tastes so nasty, I could almost vomit from smelling it. The same with many types of beef. I hate beef, so I don't care if it is a problem! Not many males hate beef, but I'm just strange! I never eat skin either. It looks and feels nauseating. When grilled or baked, chicken is usually too tough; then it's a nightmare for my upper GI and never leaves my stomach. Same with fat. I like chicken that holds its water moisture well and remains tender.


----------

